# Backtrack 5 Boot Issues



## Raijian (Jun 19, 2011)

I'm pretty new to Linux, and dual-booting, but I've decided to dual-boot and go with Backtrack 5 as my second operating system along with Windows 7. I got everything set as far as partitions and such go after a few hours of troubleshooting, and when I finally get Backtrack 5 to boot the CD, it boots into the test mode, and then I click install, etc, it installs to my hard drive, all normal, except when I boot NOW it just boots to a black screen that my monitor can't connect to (the led on my monitor flashes on and off) and I think it's a video driver issue..

I'm not sure what to do next. Should I get the proprietary linux x86_64 drivers and install them on my linux partition? How would I go about doing that? 


Still learning terminal commands but I know basic as far as rm, cd, ls.

Any help would be greatly appreciated. I'm stuck.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 19, 2011)

Why are you installing backtrack? I would install the latest unbuntu and use Aircrack-ng or something to that nature. I would only use backtrack live-cd to boot into a windows environment. Remember, reseting your wireless router is a lot easier.


----------



## Raijian (Jun 19, 2011)

I'm trying to wget the proprietary drivers, just trying to find the URL.

I want Backtrack because I do, does it really matter?


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Jun 19, 2011)

Raijian said:


> I'm trying to wget the proprietary drivers, just trying to find the URL.
> 
> I want Backtrack because I do, does it really matter?



So you can use it as a live CD? I doubt drivers are the problem. It should load the same ones in an install as it does on live CD. Can try it anyway.

http://www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/ati-driver-installer-11-6-x86.x86_64.run

theres your wget address.

after downloading it
type:

ls -l to see permissions

it should have at least r-x so you can run it. . If there are no execute permissions, run:
chmod 755 filename

7 gives read/write/execute to owner. 5 is read execute. The second digit applies to group privileges, the third is to others.

Run it by ./ati-driver-installer-11-6-x86.x86_64.run


----------



## Raijian (Jun 19, 2011)

Thanks, I got it working with wget, and I was into the GUI, and everything was fine.

Then, it prompted me to update some files for Backtrack 5, so I did.

I also went into the terminal and manually edited the resolution.

Now, it won't boot again. It's giving me an error about my mouse not being able to initialize relative axes.
(EE) Logitech G9x Laser Mouse: failed to initialize for relative axes.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 19, 2011)

Raijian said:


> I'm trying to wget the proprietary drivers, just trying to find the URL.
> 
> I want Backtrack because I do, does it really matter?



First, have you tried to find your answer on backtracks website? Second, I don't really care why you want to use it.. i was just trying to help you have a better linux experience. You can do everything in Ubuntu that you can do in Backtrack. I'm not knocking backtrack.. I'm just saying if you want to learn linux I would us Ubuntu for it's bigger support base. Either way good luck with your findings.


----------



## Raijian (Jun 19, 2011)

Nah you're right. Backtrack 5 is so broken right now. I'm probably just going to throw Ubuntu on.


----------



## Raijian (Jun 19, 2011)

Got it working.

Had to do some hex editing and major terminal work but it's all running now.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Jun 20, 2011)

Raijian said:


> Got it working.
> 
> Had to do some hex editing and major terminal work but it's all running now.



haha damn. Well if you run into more issues can always try Backtrack 4 R2 as its been out for longer, could be more stable. I dont play with backtrack too often, use Ubuntu at work.


----------



## Bo$$ (Jun 20, 2011)

i use backtrack 4 it works perfectly on my HPMINI


----------

